# pts



## izotov (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have just upgraded to 8.1 from 7.3. The tty layer changed a lot and my programs strongly depend on files /dev/ttyXY for pseudoterminals. However the new tty layer uses pts driver that uses files /dev/pts/XYZ.

Can I turn pts off or trick the system to use the old /dev/ttyXY file naming?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2011)

izotov said:
			
		

> Can I turn pts off or trick the system to use the old /dev/ttyXY file naming?


Why?


----------



## izotov (Jan 28, 2011)

Cause a lot of my programs and scripts are hardcoded with /dev/ttyXY and it might be hard to rewrite all.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2011)

You don't have much choice. Note that tty(4) still exists. Only the names have changed.


----------



## izotov (Jan 28, 2011)

OK, I update my programs.

But if so what are these lines in /etc/ttys then?

```
# Pseudo terminals
ttyp0   none                    network
ttyp1   none                    network
ttyp2   none                    network
.
.
.
```
ttys like these do not exist any more, do they?


----------

